# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Hòn Chồng - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

Hòn Chồng là một quần thể khối đá lớn với đủ loại hình thù, xếp chồng lên nhau chạy từ bờ cao xuống biển như có một bàn tay khổng lồ nào xếp đặt, tạo dựng trong một trò chơi xếp hình tinh nghịch.

>> *Ngắm hòn chồng - Nha Trang*


Đi giữa bãi đá còn nhiều tảng đá chồng chất kỳ lạ như cảnh hai hòn đá dựng đứng, giữa có chẹt một hòn đá lớn như cái cổng qua một cụm đá khác. Cụm đá thứ hai có hình dáng một người phụ nữ ngồi trông ra biển, nằm dưới chân đồi phía đông, mang cái tên có ý nghĩa gần gũi với Hòn Chồng - đó là Hòn Vợ.


Khu du lịch Hòn Chồng là nơi du khách có thể vừa tắm biển, lại có thể chơi trò leo núi, vừa ngắm cảnh biển. Nơi đây còn có nhiều sự tích dân gian lý thú xoay quanh sự tích Hòn Chồng, lạ nhất là trên một khối đá lớn nằm trên mỏm cao nhất của Hòn Chồng có in dấu một bàn tay khổng lồ hằn sâu trong đá, đủ cả lòng bàn tay và 5 ngón tay, như thể thuở mới tạo sơn, đá chưa kịp đông cứng lại, đã có một bàn tay khổng lồ nào bấu vịn vào, để lại dấu vết đến ngày nay.Tục truyền rằng, thuở xưa ông khổng lồ ngồi câu cá nơi đây, có một con cá cũng khổng lồ cắn câu lôi đi, ông phải kéo lại, tay cầm cần câu, tay tì vào tảng đá lấy đà khiến bàn tay ấn vào đá và để lại dấu như đã thấy.


Đứng trên Hòn Chồng nhìn ra là bầu trời xanh, biển biếc bao la, xa xa là Hòn Yến. Quay về bên phải xa tít là Cảng Cầu Đá, Hòn Tre và bờ biển Nha Trang dài tới 6km với hàng dừa, hàng phi lao xanh ngát trên bãi cát trắng phau. Khuất bên mũi đồi Lasan, nhô ra biển là cửa sông Nha Trang, bến cá Cù Lao sầm uất.


Khu du lịch Hòn Chồng thuộc phường Vĩnh Phước, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Wow ~ Nhìn là muốn khám phá rồi :X
Nha Trang nhiều nơi để đi quá, người dân ở đây thích thật

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nghe tên Hòn Chồng lạ Bạn nhỉ. Đã có ai đi đến điểm này chưa? chia sẽ cho mình đi.

----------


## heocoi

Sao nhìn chả thấy đá chồng lên nhau gì nhở. Nhìn có 1 hòn chen vào giữa 2 hòn đá lớn thì đúng hơn!

----------


## lunas2

hòn chồng.tên lạ quá.nghe muốn thăm quan rồi

----------


## Hunterist

Những khối đá xắp lên nhau thật đẹp wa

----------


## Hunterist

có 2 tảng đá chồng lên nhau mà bạn

----------


## anhduc83

Mình tới Hòn Chồng rồi, phong cảnh rất đẹp và lãng mạn

----------

